# Need help installing window AC properly.



## skuba (Jun 4, 2009)

Hello,

I recently purchased a second hand Haier window AC unit (Model ESAQ406P) but I am having trouble installing because my vinyl windows don't have a typical sill, but instead a channel. 

Not sure if all AC windows are like this, but the curtain kit connects to a track on the bottom of the unit that sticks out, it's not completely flat (you can see in one of the pictures). 

When I try installing the unit with the track inside the channel, it ends up tilted forward and I know it's not supposed to sit this way. When I try to install it straight, the track sits on top of the window "sill", actually one of the sides of the channel, which doesn't seem secure at all.

I thought of a couple solutions, although none sound great:

- Place a piece of wood in the channel so the bottom is flat (no channel) - still, is it normal to rest the unit on the curtain track? There would be a gap on the bottom. And per page 14 on the manual doesn't seem to be how it's supposed to sit.

- Drill 2 additional holes on top of the unit, so when installing with the track inside the channel, the curtain would be a little tilted, but the unit would straight (in fact I think it's supposed to tilt a bit backward per manual).

- I didn't pay much for the used unit ($140) and could just try to resell, maybe a window unit is not the best for the type of window in my room. I do own a portable unit that I currently use but it takes a lot of space.

It would be great to get some thoughts on this.

Thank you very much

Link to the AC's manual


----------



## CountryB (Aug 4, 2016)

I made a support bracket out of galvanized angle iron (like this https://www.fastenal.com/products/d...als"|~ ~|categoryl2:"611721 Angle Products"|~) to support the AC unit from the outside. 

It's a square frame with two legscoming off the back edge angled down, and screwed into exterior wall. The AC unit sits on this frame which supports all the weight. The top of the frame is level (actually slightly angled down to promote drainage) with the window sill. Then the AC unit just slides through the window and sits on the metal frame.

Filling in the window channel/track with a piece of composite wood (so it won't rot) and the AC unit will then have a firm window ledge to sit on, is a good idea too.


----------

